

Steve Ballmer selling Windows 1.0 - marcamillion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGvHNNOLnCk&feature

======
naz
For those who don't realize, Microsoft made this as a joke for one of its
events.

~~~
SingAlong
This would be way crazy for an ad. It was very nice tho. Coming down to play
such a humour role in your own company's ad isn't something all executives
can/will do.

~~~
fname
MS execs are usually pretty good about things like that. Bill Gates' last day
usually comes to mind.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lE21kpE3M0>

~~~
patio11
Surely you can't mention this without the Bill Gates "Windows 95 will
revolutionize PC gaming" video.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN0K58EfJSg>

------
whatusername
And Steve Ballmer selling Windows XP:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-8IufkbuD0>

------
samratjp
Watching this in mute can make you convinced it's Cramer from Mad Money.

